# Probable Male?



## Jacob Loudermilk (Nov 27, 2018)

Visible pores and what appear to be small buttons? (The right side of the pic it’s easier to see, sorry for the brightness from flash).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zyn (Nov 27, 2018)

It’s for sure either a male or
Female that much I can tell you for a fact


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 27, 2018)

Male.


----------



## Jacob Loudermilk (Nov 28, 2018)

Walter1 said:


> Male.


How can you tell if you don’t mind me asking?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 28, 2018)

Very easy. Towards the edge of the cloaca below the vent I saw the telltale grouping of enlarged scales associated with males only. See if you can see them.


----------



## Amy Broxham (Dec 7, 2018)

Does this mean my Louise is a Louie???


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 7, 2018)

That's what it looks like.


----------



## Amy Broxham (Dec 7, 2018)

Walter1 said:


> Very easy. Towards the edge of the cloaca below the vent I saw the telltale grouping of enlarged scales associated with males only. See if you can see them.





Walter1 said:


> That's what it looks like.


----------



## Amy Broxham (Dec 7, 2018)

Aw, man. Lol. I had a feeling. He's a total momma's boy!


----------



## Leezard (Jan 4, 2019)

Jacob Loudermilk said:


> Visible pores and what appear to be small buttons? (The right side of the pic it’s easier to see, sorry for the brightness from flash).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Male! Just keep watching him poop after a while he might flash you his genitals


----------



## Jacob Loudermilk (Feb 5, 2019)

Leezard said:


> Male! Just keep watching him poop after a while he might flash you his genitals


No such luck yet, thanks for the suggestion! Really questioning the life decisions that led to me watching my pet poop with such interest.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 5, 2019)

Line forms behind me!


----------



## Leezard (Feb 6, 2019)

Jacob Loudermilk said:


> No such luck yet, thanks for the suggestion! Really questioning the life decisions that led to me watching my pet poop with such interest.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh man that is funny, I never thought about how strange that would look to someone watching from afar lol


----------

